# Freezer burned meat SCORE!



## Animal Quackers (Jul 10, 2010)

WOW! I want to publicly thank whomever it was who suggested asking for freezer burned meat on freecycle (I never would have thought of it!). I scored ~53 pounds of meat today! Not sure it is ALL edible by the dogs (well, I am sure they would eat it, but not sure they SHOULD!)...so here is a list of what I got and please let me know if any of it is not OK to feed:

~4# chicken breast - no bones
~4.5# pork spare ribs
~9.5# pork tenderloin
~12# pork/pork chops
~9# pork roast
~2.2# ground beef
4# bacon
4# steak-um burgers ("ground chuck")
12 oz ham steak
~2.2# sausage
1# kielbasa

I am guessing the bacon, sausage and kielbasa are "no gos" because they are too spicy or fatty...

I would love to hear everyone's thoughts, and also re-suggest to everyone to try posting for freezer burned meat on their local freeycycle group!

THANK YOU!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Animal Quackers said:


> I am guessing the bacon, sausage and kielbasa are "no gos" because they are too spicy or fatty...


I wouldn't feed sausage. Bacon is probably ok. I don't know what kielbasa is. :smile:

Don't worry a lot about fat. It's not bad for dogs like it is for humans.


----------



## Bessie7o7 (Jan 1, 2010)

@Rawfeddogs, its a sausage similar to polish sausage. Damn tasty too. Lol


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

I would say it's a no go on the ham steak, sausage, bacon and kielbasa. They are all either to spicy or too salty. 

As for the "Steak 'Um" burgers...if it's just ground chuck then it should be ok. If there's anything "unnatural" about it I would avoid it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

since it's free --~4# chicken breast - no bones
~4.5# pork spare ribs
~9.5# pork tenderloin
~12# pork/pork chops
~9# pork roast
~2.2# ground beef

score!


----------



## Animal Quackers (Jul 10, 2010)

I did score, huh? And two more women wrote and said they will be cleaning out their freezers in the next couple weeks and will let me know when I can pick up. The NICE NICE NICE lady who gave me all the meat yesterday sent me an e-mail last night in response to my thank you e-mail asking if she could keep my e-mail address to contact me in the future. I was like, "Um...OK!" LOVE FREECYCLE!


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

Isn't it awesome?! I've had two awesome hits on both freecycle and craiglists.


----------

